# Magic Jack DNS Server Question



## dannaswolcott (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello,

Every now and then I loose a call or the call breaks up on my Magic Jack... I have herd changing the DNS servers that it uses can fix the problems. How can I change the DNS Servers that It uses? Or What can I do to attempt to try and fix this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bilbus (Feb 2, 2009)

Its due to magic jack being junk .. not dns


----------



## dannaswolcott (Feb 2, 2009)

not its not, I have herd from people that have changed the DNS servers and now they dont have a problem. What happens is, the servers get flooded with calls and thats why it happens. And every time your MJ connects to the internet, It gets a different DNS server... I want to be able to connect to a different one and try it.


----------



## bilbus (Feb 3, 2009)

198.6.1.2

There is no way magic jack is overloading your isp's dns server .. more likely their joke of a service is overloaded.


----------



## dannaswolcott (Feb 5, 2009)

I have been using the MJ this past few days and I havent had a problem. I chated with them and they reset the server for my area. I no longer have problems. Its fine now.


----------

